# ANOTHER MIRACLE cycle buddies no 2



## suzy

Succotash  IVF    Testing 24/10       (ds Nov 03)
Karen         IVF         (ds 21/5/04)
Ali - IVF d/r 7/10/05        (ds Cameron born June 04)
Hun - IVF - d/r 10/10 baseline scan 4/11/05      (ds Henry Charles - 8/11/04)
Emma73 - IVF d/r 25/10/05      (ds Luke born 23/8/05, Zac, his twin      ) 
CJ - FET consult 10/11      (Twin boys)
Rowingbeau - consult 30/11/05        (dd born 10/4/02)
Bev - starting FET  Nov 05    (dd Isabella Ann 8/5/05)
Suzy - starting IVF Dec 05  (ds Jake 27/12/04)
Scruffyted - fresh cycle ICSI starting 2006      (DS born July 02)
Tracey72 - starting IVF 2006     (ds Maxwell Alex 16/11/04)

Clare_S - appt 5/12/05   (dd Alexandra)

Moon  -   inbetweenie     (dd - Emily born 2003)

Sher  - inbetweenie            (2 boys 7 and 3)

RainyDay    inbetweenie      (dd 2003)


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

Thought I'd start us again as we were getting a bit long - not sure if I've got everyone right - just let me know if I haven't and I'll correct it. Sher, Moon and Rainyday, I took you off as bfns and changed you to inbetweenies - don't know about you, but I find bfns attached to my name demoralizing  

I went to see my doc today and I'm starting again after my next natural period. He said that close or back to back cycles don't affect the number of eggs collected, which is what I wanted to hear. Also IVF is quite cheap here at the moment, because of some changes made to our medical system - this time cost me less than half last time. We should do it more often....!!!!!! (just kidding). 

He also told me some interesting stuff about blast transfer and again recommended I have single embryo transfer the next time. He said that putting two in, only increases your chances of a pg by 5% compaired to single transfer,  but obviously puts you at risk of twins, which they try and avoid especially if you already have children. He's very easy on the eye is my doctor, and I've amused myself with this thought most of the day - somehow it all makes things a lot more enjoyable and bearable. 

Off to bed now - ds has already woken twice tongiht with his teeth I think - I've already given him paracetamol and bonjela, not sure what else to do,

Suzy


----------



## CJ

Hi all, 

Suzy all of that sounds positive, great news you can start again so quickly, will you go with the Dr and just have the 1 put back or have you not decided yet? I know your Doctor said it only increases your chances by 5% but you would think it to be more than that  I would feel like it was double the chance but I guess it doesn't work like that.

I have just had AF arrive today so if things go well at appointment next Thursday then I can start with my next AF (should be around the 2 or 3rd Dec  )
I hope they don't say no to me now as I have been thinking about it for weeks.

Succotash whens your scan date? So pleased for you I bet you can't wait.

Hun good luck with you baseline scan on the 4th, it's my birthday that day so it's a good and lucky day 

Hi to everyone else  

I was amazed last night we got no trick or treaters  , we were out until 6.40pm so maybe so came then   
I got lots of spooky jelly/gum treats in too ....wish I'd got chocolate now as I'm going to have to eat them all myself 

Love CJ x


----------



## Bev xxx

Hiya

CJ snap,  we took dd trick or treating to our friends when we got back at 7pm no one came!!  so I have heaps of lollies and toffees to keep me quiet today!!  Last year I was inundated with kids till about 10pm but this year not sure what happened mybe they were scared as I had dd dressed up as a pumkin.   

SUZY your news sounds really positive.  I have also been advised to only have 1 embryo put back if I have to have IVF.  With my frostie there is only 1 so that doesn't matter.

Hope everyone else is ok??

I am now on day 9 and my arms are wrecking!!  This morning she really hurt me and I have a whoppa of a bruise.  Tommorrow I am dodging her and hoping for another nurse.

Bev


----------



## Clare_S

Hiya

thanks Suzy for doing this.  
Well I phoned care up for more information on their Leicester services and guess what ! I have an appointment for the 5th December.  I am totally gobsmacked its all now so quick.  I know it is more expensive than where we were before and by a reasonable amount but we feel as though it will be worth it to not have the 8 month wait.  So now the task is to get my notes from here, there and everywhere, arrange blood tests etc etc etc

Clare


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Think we must of had all the trick/treaters here then as had eleven separate lots!! It was great - DS loved it, he was dressed up as a pumpkin as he had been to a halloween party at playschool, he looked soooo cute, every time the doorbell went he run to the door with the bowl of chocolate's(no tears as to why were we handing out chocs to them!) he was so excited every time.  One mum even dressed up along with her children, good on her.  Grandad bought round a pumpkin all cut out - DS wants it lit again tonight. 

Suzy - thank you for doing a list again, I loose track who's who.  Really glad you can cycle again so soon, really hope this one brings you a BFP.  Interesting re blasts will ask my consultant as we were never told this. Sounds like Oz is like other country's and got it right with cheaper IVF, why does the UK get overcharged for everything!! 

CJ - Good luck for the 10th- really hope you can get started as soon as poss.

Clare - good news that the new clinic isn't such a long waiting list, 5th December will soon be here!

Hun- I'm so sorry to hear about your loss of your Grandmother, Its so hard even when expected - they say "a life for a life", hope I haven't offended you by saying that, its just that when DH lost his Nan, we were told that saying and a short time later we found out that our FET had worked and that I was pregnant, we, especially DH gets comfort when thinking of his Nan that she made way for our DS. Good luck for your scan on 4th and hope you can start injecting! Not long until your DS 1st birthday!

    to everyone else.

Love Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## Hun

Hi all,
Just a quickie from me, I'm not long home from work.... 

Suzy - GREAT news that you can go again soon. Fingers crossed that this will be YOUR cycle.    Thankyou for our lovely list.

Clare - Sounds good about transfering clinics. 8 months is a long time, when you wnat to concieve.....sounds like youre doing the right thing!

Scuffyted - Thanks for your thoughts hun. I have handled my grandmas death much better than I thought I would - and no I am not at all offended. She met Henry once, my dad was there too, and I thought how amazing - if it wasn't for this one woman, my dad, me and my darling son wouldn't even be here. Makes me very glad that I am a parent, and has actually made me feel very grateful for what I already have, regardless of what happens in the future. I think this feeling will be helpful to me whilst I am cycling.

Hi Bev - sorry t hear about the   nurse. I had one of those practising on me during my first cycle - good job it was winter and I could wear long sleeved tops all the time because my bruises would have well and truly blown my cover otherwise  

CJ - hope the  is going well  

I phoned the clinic today because I am feeling so rubbish- headaches and really bad deep muscle aches....got told to take paracetamol   

Roll on friday, I need to start stimms before i go mad!!! 

Love to y'all

Hun xx


----------



## Rowingbeau

Hi everyone - just wondering if anyone on here is at argc?
Jess x


----------



## CJ

Hi Girls, 

Hi Bev, we were the same last year, I think we had our last few groups at 10.00pm it was of course teenagers but they got sweets like the rest and they didn't mind  .
This yr though not one!. Did you get DD pumpkin outfit from tesco? I saw one in there I wanted for the boys with a little hat/stork to got with it, but they only had one. Glad I didn't buy any now as we had no one to show them off too 
Guaranteed if you don't buy any sweets you get loads of kids 
Are you having a med FET or Nat? I'm having a Med, I'm really worried about putting my body thought the drugs and then having no frosties, you have one don't you?, I'll be really wishing you all the luck you get to ET, do you have any dates for when that might be?

Hi Hun, no the sweet scoffing isn't going well , I don't really like jelly things, I'm going to a family bonfire party at the weekend so will try and off load them there, I so wish I'd got chocolate things now 
Good luck for Friday, I remember feeling a lot more normal once I had started stimms, it was the same with my FET as soon as I took the HRT it was amazing how "normal" I felt, no wonder some women call it the wonder drug.

Hi Scruffted, sounds like halloween went down well in your house, sorry if you got my trick or treaters too , ahh I bet DS looked so cute dressed up as a pumpkin, did you take any pics. I hope my boys are up for handing out sweets next yr,,if we get anyone.

Hi Clare , changing clinics sounds great, no point waiting for 8mths when you don't need to, it's a long time to wait just for an appointment isn't it. I changed clinic before I had the boys, but for different reasons, and it worked out great. I have always been lucky with my clinic in that I have never waited longer than 6wks. 

Hi to everyone else, hope your all o.k ?

I can't believe it's Nov now, it's going to be Xmas in a minute 

Love CJ x


----------



## Bev xxx

Hi everyone

CJ  yes bought dd's outfit from Tesco, had to buy it early though as they had nearly sold out by mid september!!  I am just about to put her piccie in the gallery!!

Clare changing clinics sounds ace especially when it saves you eight months of waiting!  just think you may be ready for giving birth when you should only just be ready for starting tx.  hope the meeting goes well for you.

Hello to everyone else,  dd just gone for a walk with my dad so I am trying to catch up with the washing but instead I seem to be side tracked by catching up on here.  Anyway best go 

Bev
xxx


----------



## Succotash

everybody

Hun - Glad to hear that you're almost ready to start stims.  Poor you d/r all that time, I'm not surprised you've got a headache.  Sorry to learn of your grandmother's passing.  

Suzy - Great to hear you are getting back in the saddle pretty soon.  Thanks for updating the list.  

CJ - Almost time for you to get going too.  How exciting.

Bev - Hope it's all going OK for your FET.

Scruffyted - You asked about acupuncture.  Well I started with weekly sessions after my failed FET, so I think I had had 6 sessions by the time I got to ET.  The chap I see specialises in IVF/Fertility and luckily he practices at various locations.  I saw him quite close to home for my weeklies then in Harley Street before and after ET.  There is a German protocol that many acupuncturists use before and after ET - it's the one that was used in the study where more +ves occurred in the acupuncture group than the control group.  Let me know if you want any other info.

Clare - Hi!  Glad your clinic change has meant you can start sooner.

Hi to everyone else I've missed.  I'm OK.  Keep forgetting I'm pg then feel sick and am retching and remember!  Have the scan next week and I'm really, really terrified that after 4 BFNs this year that somehow there will be a viability issue.  I'd forgotten how the joy of the +ve becomes shortlived until all these other hurdles are out of the way.  

Best wishes all, Succotash


----------



## helenab

Hi everyone 

just dived on here to wish you all masses of luck and love with your tx.   

congrats to Succotash and Karen on your  

Hi Hun, not long to go sweeite.  see you over on the easties board! 

Hope to be joining you all in the new year.  Got appt to go back to Lister and also to see Bourn Hall as we are so near and I am concerned about logistics of travelling to London with a little one.

love Helena
XXX


----------



## spangle

hello and good luck everyone,
there is a brief history about me at the bottom and also I have posted a hello on hoping for another miracle. I have blast frozen transfer on friday, it's about time it worked i am sick of af arriving early during the wait and always getting negative tests!
Please pray for me and send me loads of baby sparkle dust, 
thank you,
love
Anita


----------



## Hun

Hi all

Spangle Welcome! And sorry to read that you have such a bad time over the past months.Here hoipng that this blast tf is the one for you....when are you testing??

Hi to my eastie buddie helena and the beautiful sienna , glad to see I will not be alone amongst the easties in the quest for no 2. have you though about how many tries you might have?

Succotash - hi hun, hope you are feeling ok, and the days before the scan are not dragging too much

Hi to everyone else.

I have a funeral to get through this afternoon, then baseline tommorow  so it going to be a busy couple of days.

I am in the process of trying to sort out 3 separate birthday parties for henry - one for friends Saturday, one for family Sunday and one for his little NCT baby buddies on Monday! Talk about a glutton for punishment!     After this round of eating, drinking and cleaning chocolate of the ceiling, and fishing rice cakes out of the video i have a WHOLE WEEK OFF next week, and boy do I need it!  Drugs arrived yesterday, so I am hoping my first stims will be tommorow night - I have Gonal F in prefilled pens this time, and have absolutely no idea what to do with them. I'm not one for reading instructions, but I guess needs must..... 

Love to y'all
Hun xx


----------



## becca

hello can i join you guys,

im hopping to start tmt again after xmas....my little boy jack is now 2 and i feel its time to try for a brother or sister for him 

thank-you

good luck everyone 

becca xx


----------



## JenF

Hi Guys

Think you are all very brave!!

I just was wandering something............ not sure if it is a myth or not........you would think after everything I would stop clinging to useless hopes!!

Anyway..........can being pregnant once help you do it again (IVF is our only hope!?)

Our daughter is 4 months........I would like to start treatment around June next year.......or before if that is what the clinic tells me as I have vvv crap egg quality!

Good luck to you all

Hugs

Jenfx


----------



## Bev xxx

HI jen

I heard that once you had been pregnant something to do with your hormones meant you where likely to concieve again,  not sure really how true it is though.  your name seems famiular did you post when you where preggers,  my baby was due on the 12/6/05

hello to everyone else,  hope those on 2ww are coping fine.

Bev


----------



## suzy

Hi Jen,

I asked my doctor this  - he said that I had more chance of getting pg with ivf than other women my age because I had already had a baby - I asked him whether there was something about having had a baby that made you more fertile after, or whether having had a baby is proof that you have OK eggs, making OK embryos, which can then implant.  He said it was a bit of both.

I was surprised at the first as I would have thought that the ivf drugs would have blitzed any of your own hormones or baby effect. And if that effect is something to do with the cervix being wider after having had a baby, ivf bypasses that anyway. But you often hear of women who take ages to concieve no 1 and then no 2 is concieved more quickly. I have a friend who took a year to get pg with no 1 and when no 2 came along she said she had no idea how because they had only had sex twice that month and each time with a condom! (don't you hate that!) 

Jen, I'm sure that the clinic wouldn't say now that you have crap egg quality, as the fact that you have just had a baby must be staring them in the face - I mean the proof's in the pudding isn't it? (your little 4 month old pudding )

Suzy


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Hun - How did the scan go? Hope it was good and you can now start stimming! Enjoy Henry's birthday parties!! You are glutten for punishment! Hope the funeral went ok. Happy 1st Birthday Henry. 

Hi to Helena - if you decide to go to Bourn Hall, will maybe see you there as thats our clinic - they are fantastic.

Hi to Spangle - Great name, reminds me of the sweets "Spangles" that I used to have as a child - YUM! Hope your blast transfer went well, fingers crossed for a BFP for you.

Tracey - you are NOT a horrible person for wanted another baby! Its natural and people who have no fertility problems want more so why cant we not want more.  I am like you, I sooo want another baby, even though we have been told we probably will never conceive naturally, each month i think, this is it this is the month a miracle is going to happen and of course then the  shows up!!   I so wish we could get started on another cycle but because of finances we can't until next year.  I to am so worried that I may never have another baby and think about it every day, I get so sad when I think about it even though I know we are truly blessed to have our DS. I know its hard honey, but please try and keep your chin up. Take care.

Succotash - I'm having trouble finding an acupuncturist who specialise in IVF, especially the German protocol - any ideas??

CJ - I did take photos of DS, would love to put them on here but have no idea how to do it!! 

Hi to Becca and jenf, nice to see some newbies.

 to everyone else - happy firework night tomorrow. We are off to a huge display just down the road to us, be over 1000 people there! Although by the sounds of all the bangs tonight you would think it was the 5th today!!

Love Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## Hun

Hi all

Hope you are all well

Scruffyted - lovely to hear from you. My scan went well thanks - I have over 20 antral folllicles tho, so lots of monitoring again this time as could be a high responder. I start stimming tommorow    YIPPEE!

Tracey - 

Emma- Hows the d/r going - when are you likely to start stims?

Hi Suzy!! When do you move?

Bev - hope your cycle is going well, when is ET?

Ali - are you cycling still? I need a buddy!

Spangle - hope ET went well today, and this is YOUR cycle

Hi Becca - Welcome!

Succotash and Karen  - Hope those weeny bubs are doing well


Hi to CJ, Jess, JenF, Helena and everyone else.....this thread is growing 

Hun xx


----------



## spangle

Hi all,
thanks for making me feel welcome.
Tracey you are not selfish wanting another baby, i know the feeling, once you have experienced one baby that yearning returns, we are all gratefull that we have 1 but can't help how we feel, we know how it feels to hold that baby in our arms and feel it move when carrying it.. we want another sibling for our child as well, my daughter has asked me for a baby ! My answer is maybe one day, they take a long time to grow ! (that's an under statement)
My daughter was born june 2002 and that feeling has not gone away of wanting another baby ! I notice a ds born in July 2002 I can't believe how long ago I was last properly pregnant.
I had transfer today been there a fair few times before, fingers crossed, I hope this is the go, it needs to be ! I want that excited feeling again etc.
hugs and support,
Anita.
  PS I did use the name spangle to remind myself of those fab sweets . Oh and spoke on radio shropshire on thursday as one of my friends and an embryologist I know were on talking about funding. I rang in and went on air, explaining how funding is not available once you have one child, we were not able to get funding because of where we lived, when we did get on the waiting list it had worked ! I am glad it worked, would have been nice to have had some help, not limitless though.


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Spangle

Glad your transfer went well today, sending you tons of  .  Did you have one or two blasts put back? How funny that you did name yourself after the sweets  wonder why they stopped doing them!
Its me with Ds born July 02, I can't believe he is 3!! Time has just flown by-way to quickly  

Hun - wow were you a high responder last time?? keep drinking water!!

Scruffyted xx


----------



## Bev xxx

Hiya everyone

Hopefully Et should be the end of nx week.  They are just waiting for my surge,  I am hoping it is before day21  as if frostie doesn't survive we can then carry on with a full cycle of ivf before xmas,  If not we have to wait until end of jan!!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Henry

spangle     glad your transfer went well.

Hope everyone is enjoying bonfire night.

Bev
xxx


----------



## Hun

Hi All

Bev- hope you get your surge!

Anita- Hope you are feeling   and doing lots of visualisation. And well done for speaking up for us on the radio! It really gets my goat that DH and I are very healthy, have paid high taxes all our lives (nearly 40 years worth for DH!), and yet never got, (or will get now I am already blessed) ANY treatment on the NHS. I never even got a laparoscopy, even though I feel it was indicated - just a shrug of the shoulders from an arrogant consultant with a hangover at an appointment we had waited 6 months for, and a "try ivf-but no we don't fund it in this PCT". I know I am incredibly lucky, but it does make me 

Hi to everyone else, scruffyted, Suzy, tracey, Helena, karen, Succotash, Rowingbeau, CJ, Becca, Jenf - wow the list is so long.... and everyone else I've forgotten. Ali - aren't you cycling too, I need a stimming buddy - where are you?!!

I am so glad I am finally stimming. I am feeling much better now I've reduced the d/r drugs - amazing how just 24hours can make a difference. Which is a bit of luck because I was abit over emotional   (polite way of putting it - I am sure my husband would use different terminology )

Henrys birthday is nearly here - I have spent it in a whirlwind of chocolate fingers, party bags and balloons so far, and we still have two more tea parties to go (the one tommorow involving 8 babies so wish me luck!!!  ) I have spent all morning making a maisy mouse birthday cake and it has involved much   

Love to all
Hun xx


----------



## Clare_S

hi All

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,41352.0.html

Just thought I would point you to my news

Clare


----------



## emma73

hellloooo - I'm sorry I havent been on here much _ I have had lots of appointments at the hospital this week - what with check ups on Lukes development and meetings with important people about how to manage a pregnancy - if I am lucky enough to get preggers - I feel like I should just moove in. This IVF lark feels like it is taking FOREVER!! I am due for a scan to see if everything has shut down ok on Thurs the 10th. Hope to god it has - want to get the ball rolling! Does it mean that the drugs are working if you get a period while downregging?? I didnt do it this way last time - so this is all new to me. 

How is everyone - Claire - you must be over the moon. Many congrats to you. Glas things finally starting for you Hun - why were you D/r for so long? My god - there goes Luke - have to go!! 

Hope everyone is very well!

XX


----------



## Hun

Hi Emma

Glad you are still posting, thought I might be cycling on my own!!!

Hope all goes well on Thursday and you are down regged. Its normal (and neccesary) to get your period whilst d/r - then you can start building up a new juicy lining when you start stims for the embies to bury into. I too am having a scan that day - I'll have had 5 days worth of stimms by then, so fingers crossed the follies will be growing 

Alls well here. The party onslaught is over, and all that is left is to spend henrys birthday tommorow having a quiet day, just the 3 of us enjoying his birthday, and reflecting on what a magical year it has been     I am SO overemotional at the moment! I blubbed in front of all my NCT pals today!

I'll post some piccies in the gallery  
Hun xx


----------



## scruffyted

Hun

Just looked at the photos in the gallery... Henry is soooo cute, what a handsome little man.

love Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## CJ

Happy 1st Birthday Henry

Hope you all have a great day together, wow 1 already! ,

Hun I know what you mean about being emotional I was the same when my two turned 1, it's so funny as in the early days I thought they were going to stay small forever, they never seemed to grow to me, and now they get bigger by the day 

Lots of love CJ


----------



## tinker

hi everyone, ive not been on here for ages became the proud parents of   a precious daughter on 27th march with icsi at ninewells. hoping to go for fet early next year. anyone had success with fet im terrified of never having another baby.
sending you all load of good wishes in your quest for a family.  



love tinker


----------



## Succotash

all

Spangle - Hi and welcome. Glad to hear that your transfer went well and hope you're managing to stay sane in the 2ww.   I too used to love spangles as a child - I remember sucking them until there was a hole in the middle .... happy memories.

Scruffyted - Hi. Regarding the acupuncture here is an abstract of the German study. http://www.naturalgynae.com/nav6_fact18.html

If you scroll down you will find the details of the acu points used in the pre and post transfer treatment (it's all Chinese to me, boom-boom!). My understanding is that any good acu will be able to replicate this even if they don't specialise in gynae/fertility. Your best bet in finding an acu is the British Acupuncture Council http://www.acupuncture.org.uk/. I'll be seeing my acu in the next couple of weeks - would you like me to ask him if he knows of anyone in your area?

Bev - Hope you get your surge and can get cracking with your transfer.

Hun - So, you are no longer down-regging Queen! Glad you've started stimming and what a great number of antrals. Good luck with your scan. 

Emma - To you too, good luck with your scan. 

Tinker - Hi and welcome and congratulations on the birth of your little girl. My FETs weren't successful but there are plenty on this board who have had successful FET. I think CJ's twins were as a result of FET.

I am nervously waiting my scan next Monday. I'll be 7 weeks exactly and I'm totally terrified that there will be something wrong.  Blighted ovum/ectopic/every-doomsday-scenario-you-can-think-of-I've-thought-of-it.  I was feeling pretty rubbish before my last acu but since then actually feel quite good and dare I say it quite well. My acu sees no reason why a pg should be full of weeping, moaning, vomiting and generally feeling cr*p. That if the body is balanced this should not happen. However whilst I feel much much better I think I actually felt reassured that everything was OK when I was feeling rubbish, if that makes sense.   Shall keep you posted.

Love and best wishes to you all, Succotash


----------



## CJ

Hi Girls, Well I have my FET consultation tomorrow, really looking forward to it (although everytime I look forward to something lately it goes wrong , hope this isn't one of those times).
Hope after tomorrow I will have a good idea of where I fit in the cycle buddies bit, still hoping to start with next AF but we will see.

Hi Succotash , Oh I'll have my fingers tightly crossed for you on Monday, I remember feeling so sick and nervous before every scan I had , I used to say before I got on the table "look for the heartbeat straight away and tell me" as I could never ever relax until they showed it too me, even at 34 wks I was asking, I was such a worrier (still am )

Hi Bev hows your FET going?

Hi Hun, saw Henry's pic, so sweet and your cake WOW  what a fab job, it looks so fantastic, glad your feeling better now your on the stimms, hope you get some lovely follies 

Hi Tinker, I have had success with FET , twin boys infact so I'm a big fan of FET , and hoping to go again with our last 2 frosties, good luck in the new year

Love CJ x


----------



## Hun

Hi all,

Welcome Tinker!

Thankyou to CJ and Scruffyted for your lovely words...it means a lot!


Succotash - Wow, next monday! Wishing you lots and lots of luck. Hoping that it is all good news. I know what you mean about dwelling on the what if scenarios - I am Mrs control freak, and things that I cannot control get analysed to see every possible outcome/scenario     Still gives me something to think about and its kind of therapeutic to prepare yourself for the worst, and then be very glad when it doesn't happen.

CJ - GOOD LUCK for tommorow sweetie. Really hope you'll be off and running soon. Hope charlie and finley are well.

Emma- Good luck for baseline tommorow.

Ali, Bev....? any other hoping for another cyclers out there.....

Hun xx


----------



## Rowingbeau

Hi Spangle,
Just reading your personals makes me feel rather humble....
You have been through a lot!
My DD was born in April 2002 and we have been IVF'ing  since then, desparate for another. As I watch her in her 'school uniform' playing school girl games I get really sad..... to top it all she absolutely broke me apart in the car yesterday -  she said she was going to write to Santa and ask for ' a snow plough for her toy trains(obssessed with them), some snow, a new orange juice cup and a new baby for Mummy'. (and she doesnt like babies, says they smell) She already knows it will make us very happy.
I felt happy and sad all in one go, how weird. 
Anyway, I will stop woffling on.
I wish you so much luck with your agonising wait - I was on here several times a day just to keep sane, during my 2WW.
Keep us posted and keep positive!!!!                     
Jess x PS dreams really can come true...x


----------



## Martha Moo

*Hi

Sorry to gatecrash your thread

I just wanted to pop by to wish CJ lots and lots of  and  for her appt with the cons tomorrow



Love Emilyxx*


----------



## emma73

hi everyone - just a super quick post from me (again!) 

I just had my scan this morning - and I am borderline so have to d/r for another week. Feel like I am majory over reacting but I feel sooooo disappointed - It just feels like this is taking forever. Womb lining was 4.1 - the same happend to me last time - took 3 weeks to shut down - why does it take so long?? 

I hope everyone else is doing well - I must read this thread properly and do some personals - I'm a bit rubbish at them to say the least. 

Right - Lukes getting bored - best go and play. 

Bye for now Emma xx


----------



## Hun

Hi All

I had follie scan this morning. looks like the dances have worked too well  and I have 23 follies on one side and 25 on the other  Lead one is 21 mm but have a lot in the 15-17 range. No wonder I have been feeling a bit pants....My dosage has been reduced because i have only had 5 days worth of stimms so far.  

I am also now really worrying about the egg quality being crap, and getting OHSS - which I am terrified of - I can't afford to be ill/hospitalised with my little one to look after....Does anyone know much about how egg quality can be affected by a high response?

Emma- sorry to hear you have to d/r for longer, its so frustrating. It seemed like a life time (nearly 1 month) for me too.

Hope you are all well
and big hugs and positive vibes to you all...


----------



## scruffyted

Hun- OMG!!!!    wow girl! When do they think EC will be? You MUST drink lots and lots of water!! Did they mention OHSS to you? I really don't know if egg quality is effected by high response, I hope for you this is not the case.  How did you get on last time, lots of eggs? The quality must have been good as you got your wonderful DS. Think I'll call you a mother hen with all those eggs to be!!!!

CJ - Hi how did you get on at your consultation today - hope it is good news and you can start tx asap.  Where's your photos gone off your beautiful boys??

Be back later for more personals as DS wants his bath. 

Love Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## CJ

Hi girls, 

Wow Hun what a lot of follies , as Scruffyted says you must drink lots and lots of water. I don't no anything about the egg quality, I didn't know having lots did effect it....  ??
Will having less drugs now mean the amount of follies will go down? (as in less will grow to maturity), when is EC do they think??

Hi Scuffyted, we have been Bathing our little boys tonight too  well they were starting to smell 
I have taken the pic of the boys off the side as it's a bit old and I have a fab new one I was going to put up but I'm having some technical probs  but I'll have another go tomorrow. I took off the other one on the ticker as I'm starting my Tx soon and I want to put up another ticker and I though having the pic on the boys birthday tickers looks too crowed (god does any of that makes sense )

Thanks again Emily for the "good luck" wishes I have relpied on the Nov/Dec thread as you have seen.

Hi Emma sorry to hear you have to keep downregging for another week , not sure why it take some people longer , hope you can get going with everything soon.

Well had appt today and it's all systems go for Dec, hoping af will show up around the 2nd-4th of Dec and then I start tablets and sniffing around day 19 (I think) I have to phone when my AF turns up and my nurse will send me my plan of action 
The great news is I can have a nasal spray this time instead of horrid injections yippee  I was meant to have spray last time (so it says in my notes) so something went wrong there, which is odd because I asked for spray as I hated the injections last time (felt like a bee sting everytime).

Hope everyone else is o.k?

Love CJ x


----------



## spangle

Hi Girls,
Thank you for making me feel so welcome. 
Scruffyted- love reading the story about when he goes shopping with mouse ! This is the second time I have had 2 blastocysts transfered.
It is great to chat to people in such similar situations, I am the only one at my sopport group that has already got 1 child.
Hi Rowingbeau- My daughter has asked me if I can have a baby, I said they take a long time to grow. One day I will be able to explain how precious she is.
Hi Hun, yes doing visualisation, praying and drinking pineapple juice !
We are all waiting to continue our journey, I feel I have been stuck at this station too long and want to be on the next stage, seeing a heartbeat ! oh yes and finally a positive result !
Hugs,
Anita


----------



## scruffyted

Just a quickie as been ironing all night and very tired!

Spangle - I must be really tired as I really don't know what you are saying about the story of going shopping with mouse!?  

CJ - Don't worry it made sense to me, didn't mean to be nosey!      Can't wait to see the new photo. Thats so great that you can start in Dec - really hope this is the one for you and you get a BFP. Fingers and toes crossed for you. Hope you get on okay with the spray, I actually preferred the injection!   The spray gave me terrible headaches.

Succotassh - Thanks for the link -very interesting reading! I would love for you to ask your acu man if he knows of anyone in my area, that would be great if you don't mind.
Can totally understand that you are worrying, even after my first scan I worried and so it went on even when he was born! I think after all we go through to get our babies we can't help but worry something could go wrong.  Fingers crossed for Monday and that you will be changing you sig for BFP!!

Love Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## spangle

Hi Scruffy ted,
Your log on name is the name of a character in a series of stories-Scruffy teddy goes shopping is one of them.
Must admit have done my ironing so can put feet up and chill in the evening too tired to do much else.
Take care,
love
Anita


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Spangle

   you are right, we haven't got the one about going shopping hence I didn't understand what you said - feel stupid now!!   The one we read over and over is the one when he is playing garden games. Have to look out for the shopping one!

Love Scruffyted xxxx

p.s was your DD the result of blasts?


----------



## spangle

Hi,
dd was a result of 1 fresh icsi go with only 1 embryo transfered on day 3 ! Had a frozen embryo that did not survive, odds were about 17 percent so did not have much hope.
Why is it taking so long this time !!
My body is already playing tricks on me it's so cruel ! one go I kept needing the loo early morning like i did with my daughter ! 
well I really hope this time is it,
love
Anita


----------



## suzy

HI Everyone,

Haven't been on here lately because of moving house and a broken keyboard.

CJ - you and I are both starting in December - now I have someone to keep me company

Emma - have been thinking of you. Sorry to hear you had to d/r for a further week. I've got no idea why some people don't respond as quickly as others

Hun - my god you must have blown up like the zepplin  . Thats a huge number of eggs. I overstimulated my first time and got 24 eggs. I was told that the quality and number of good eggs would be the same as if you had a lesser number, but you also have more crappy ones (if you see what I mean - if you had 3 good ones and 21 crap ones making a total of 24, then if you had got less, say 10 on the same cycle, you would still have had 3 good ones, with only 7 being of low quality). My ds was born out of that cycle. I think that apart from the discomfort and risk of ohss, its generally not a bad thing (except if you have to abandon the cycle and freeze all your embies which is what we were advised to do but didn't thank goodness)


Succotash - good luck for your scan

Spangle - hi and welcome to the thread. Hope you are going OK on the 2ww. I also had memories bought back of the sweets.

Hi to tinker, emily, rowingbeau, tracey and scruffyted adn anyone else I have missed.

I've been having a very busy time moving house. The removalists quickly called for re-inforcements when they saw how steep our driveway and the steps up to the house were and it happened to be a balmy 35 degrees on the day we moved. I have never seen four men sweat so much. I felt so sorry for them. Up and down the driveway with heavy furniture and heaps of boxes.

Our new house still looks as if a bombs hit it so we are taking our time with sorting it all out as well as cleaning the old house which now is looking rather forlorn and empty. I feel so sad leaving there. It was the place I bought my little cherub home to, where he had his first bath, smiled, crawled and got his first teeth, where I got engaged and married and first visited my dh back in 2002. Happy memories 

Bye for now,

Suzy


----------



## Hun

Hi All,

Glad the move went ok Suzy - hope everything is back to normal soon This new place will be the one you bring jakes new brother or sister home too, and in time will be as special as the last   

Spangle -   for the 2ww

Cj- Great news that you can cycle again soon.

Hi to everyone else.................

Well another visit to the clinic this morning. Despite reducing my dose everything is still going full steam ahead on the ovarian front, so I am not going to make it to EC on Weds, which is disappointing as this means we can't do blastocysts (more clinic scheduling stuff - they dont do ET on a weekend......) This means I have to do my trigger shot tonight, and EC will be monday     Things have happened so fast this time I don't really feel 'prepared', but I am just hoping that I manage to avoid OHSS and I get to do a 2 day transfer at the very least.

Suzy - yes I do look like a zeppelin     In fact I have had to fish a rather despicable pair of maternity trousers out of my stash because I am SOOOOOO fat.

Well thats all folks.
Hun xxx


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Succotash - Wishing you the very best of luck for your scan tomorrow , hope you get to see a heartbeat (or two!! ) where it should be!  to you.+

Suzy - Hope your move went well and that you are settling into your new home, it won't be long and you will be making lots of new wonderful memories in your new home - and also new home new luck and you will get your BFP in your new home and be waddling round very soon.  I know how you feel as we have lived in the same house since we moved in together back in 1996! Time to move!!

Hun- Wishing you lots of luck for EC tomorrow, Bourn will look after you and I'm sure you will get lots of lovely embies, good luck for ET as well as i won't be around for few days to post.  

Spangle - Hope the 2WW isn't getting you down to much.

We are off for a few days to visit family and will have no access to a computer, no FF for few days , I will log on as soon as we get back to hear how you got on Hun and Succotash and hope to see a change in your sig...BFP!  
I'm looking forward to going but a little sad as when we said we would go I thought I'd be announcing my second pregnancy  How wrong was I!

 to everyone else, hope you have had a nice weekend.

Love Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## Clare_S

Hun - I am doing a very careful grow well and safely dance for your follies so that they are cooked to perfection.

Emma - sorry to hear you still on DR.  

Good luck to everyone

Clare


----------



## Bev xxx

Hi everyone

hope u are all ok?  I have not had chance to catch up yet but thought would let you know where i've been!!

Well i've actually been no where but my computer nearly got chucked in the bin!!! it totally went on me and has taken nearly a week to get fixed.

Still not had Fet yet I am on day 21 and getting to feel like a real freak,  Am I ever going to have a surge

well will go and catch up 

Bev
xxx


----------



## CJ

with your scan Succotash, hope it goes well and everything is o.k 

Love CJ x


----------



## Hun

Quickie post from me

Just back from Bourn, EC went well, and all the staff there are just brilliant. Makes a potentially horrid expereince just that bit better when everyone is so nice and kind.

Anyway - got 21 eggs  , so am praying for some good fertilization, and no OHSS.

Hope all went well today Succotash

Off for a snooze now  
lots of love
Hun x


----------



## CJ

Oh welldone Hun, I didn't know EC was today  sorry I would have wished you loads of luck else, but it looks like you did fantastic without my luck  21 eggies, thats so great, well I'll being thinking  thoughts in the hope you get loads of embies. Will you know tomorrow or is it the day after? (I forgotten how these things work )

Hi Suzy it's good to know I have a cycle buddy , hope your settling into your new home, don't worry you will make lots of new lovely memoires in this house too, especially when they next little   comes along.

Hi to all hope your all well??

Succotash how was that scan??

Love CJ x


----------



## emma73

thats brilliant new - 21 eggs!! WOW - Fingers crossed for tomorrow!

No news from me - just plodding along - getting bored wanting to get a move on!

Hope everyone is well. 

Emma


----------



## Succotash

Just a quick one from me as Dh is off to pick up a celebratory Chinese.  Scan went very well - one baby and one heartbeat (acupuncturist was right!) all measuring bang on where it should.  We even heard the heartbeat at this very early stage which I was just not expecting - started howling.  Didn't have the scan at our clinic but at FMC instead - half the price of our clinic and twice as good.  We are completely thrilled.

Hun - what a great crop of eggs.  Your ovaries must be enormous.  Fingers crossed for great fertilisation tomorrow.   

Will catch up with everyone else when I get down off Cloud Nine.

Love and best wishes, Succotash


----------



## Clare_S

hun - Just fantastic news on ec ! 21 eggies there's bound to be a good one in there

Succotash - yay for heartbeat

Clare


----------



## Bev xxx

HI

Hun fantastic news hope all goes well!!

Succotash 1 heartbeat congratulations,  What is you EDD?

Hope everyone else is ok??

Well it has finally happened on day 22 I have had a surge,  so as long as my little embie defrosts I shall be having it popped back in on Friday.  I am keeping everything crossed for this.

Bev


----------



## CJ

GOOD LUCK BEV FOR FRIDAY
I hope that little frostie makes it through!!

Love CJ x


----------



## Hun

Hi All

Succotash    What fantastic news - you must be over the moon. Heres to a happy and successful pg, and its time to change your ticker now!!!

Bev- Good luck for Friday. Hope your little  makes it and gets to go home to its mummy.

Had THE call  today,    - and out of our 21 eggs we have 13 embies, and 14 if you count the one that will be defrosted tommorow. Our plan therefore is to take them all onto blastocyst to hopefully maximise our chances, think of me here chewing my nails down to stubs  - doing the daily call and watching our potential family disappear before our eyes.......So hope that we have some beautiful blastocysts to pop back on Friday/saturday.......Never been down this route and still have huge reservations, but DH and I made a decision before THE call that if we had more than 8 we'd go for it, so fingers crossed. This doesn't get any less stressful each time does it?

Hun xx


----------



## omnad

sorry been awol for a while, needed a break from it all, although kept reading your posts.
First, huge congratulations to succotash, well done on a lovely heartbeat. I am so happy for you  
Hun- great news about your ec and 14 embies. lots of    for few great blastocyst. 
Bev- good luck for friday, hope they make it.  
Susie- glad your move went well and you are settling in your new home. great news about another cycle soon  
Clare- lovely to hear about your pregnancy, when is your first scan? I'm sure you're  
Scruffyted- I understand how you feel, we are going to visit the family for Christmas and I though I could say something then. But there will always be other good occasions to tell everyone.

Hello to cj, Tracey, Anita and Emma, hope I didn't forget anyone.

My son is 3 year old today, but unfortunately not very well, coughs and cold and really bad asthma all day. a bit better this evening, so hoping for a better night.
We are off for Christmas, going to see my family for Hanuka.

love 
Sharon x


----------



## emma73

hurray for the heartbeat - and hurray for all the fertilized eggs. Me and Luke are ill - boo - we have the cold. Cant wait to have my scan on Thurs with my nose streaming! 

Hello to everyone - will be back when I'm feeling better. 

Emma XX


----------



## spangle

Hello,
Good  luck hun, this is my second go with blasts, first time I had 2 transfered, this was a frozen go with 2 transfered. I got five blasts from a fresh cycle.
Great news succotash,how lovely to have got to the next stage of your journey.
Well am crying inside today, embryologist said by day12 it should be ok to test ! by means of a change got a big fat negative, feel so sad, no af yet but bet it won't be long ! seeing consultant on tuesday, I am tired of all this, why me? We have male factor issues and yet it has now been nearly 2 years since my sad go, nature is so cruel, my daughter keeps me going knowing all the heart ache is so worthwhile in the end. Can't give up !
So sad, and I know how lucky I am ,
Spangle


----------



## omnad

Dear Spangle, was very sad to read your post  
It is so difficult and doesn't make any easier when you already have 1 child. the fact that you were pregnant once means that you can do it again. also you get good embies that get to blasts. so all really good signs   don't give up   

lots of   
Sharon


----------



## Hun

Spangle

So sorry to hear that things aren't sounding good. You have been through so much.
Thinking of you....

Hun xxx


----------



## Succotash

Bev - Good luck for Friday, will be keeping everything crossed for you.

Hun - Your embies sound terrific and great news about going to blasts.  Everything's crossed for you too.

Suzy - Glad to hear that your move went well.

Sher - Good to hear from you too and Happy Birthday to your son.

Emma - Sorry to hear that you're poorly and good luck for your scan.

Spangle - I really feel for you having had 4 bfns on the trot myself this year.  If you have the reserves to keep going, then don't give up sweetie.  We were close to giving up as well.  It's terribly frustrating when you've done it once already.

  and best wishes to you all, Succotash


----------



## Clare_S

Just a few quickies from me

Bev - Sending you lots of +ve vibes for today and that embie is soon safely snuggled in your tummy

Hun - Fab number of embies.  Fingers crossed for 2 fab blasts for et and some for the freezer.

Sher - Happy Birthday to your little boy.  Sorry to hear he has not been well.

Emma - Hope Luke and you feel better soon,

Spangle - Ijust wanted to send you some (((hugs)))

As for me I am hanging in there still not quite believing I am pg.  We have another scan next week where we will hopefully see a heartbeat.  At the moment we both feel like we have won the lottery because the odds of even getting this far were against us.  When trying for DD we were told if I had normal fertility, which I don't, we have a 20% chance of conception every 2 years.

If there is anyone I have missed I am sorry **waves**

Clare


----------



## Catwoman

Hi Clare!
Sorry to muscle in on this thread... firstly, congratulations on your fantastic news. Sending you tons of       that all goes well for the next eight months!
I don't know whether or not you remember me, but I'm the lady who interviewed you for a magazine article a few months ago. I need to contact you urgently about your payment (due to a c*ck-up with our accounts dept, it's only just going through...you should get it in the next couple of weeks) and about you giving copy approval (the article is now being printed in our Feb issue). Unfortunately (and rather stupidly) I have lost your home number. I've tried sending you a pm, but your inbox is full, and I'm not sure whether your email address is working. Really, really sorry to contact you on this thread, but it was the only thing I could think of...   If you could pm me when you have a mo, I'd be so, so grateful...
Just to give you an update on me: I had my first IVF in Sept/Oct and had an early miscarriage at 5/6 weeks – in spite of having 7 grade 1 embies and having a day 5 blastocyst transfer. I'm still licking my wounds, but looking forward to trying again – and using FF as a source of comfort and inspiration!
Once again, huge apols to everyone on this thread for muscling in on it and good luck to all.
Best wishes, C xx


----------



## Hun

Hi all

Hope all has gone well today Bev and your frostie is snuggling down...

I have been entirely unbearable the last couple of days, seeing the numbers go down, and coping with going back to work, and the mild OHSS that I def have (very swollen belly, thirst, and some pain/ discomfort). Yesterday (day3) we were down to 6 decent looking embies, and I had convinced myself we would end up with none.... 

Todays call -    ... we are going in for blast transfer tommorow all being well with the little blighters overnight....
Six are still going strong, and another two are growing and have reached 8 cell but are a bit slow.  

I think if they do get to blasts they'll be pretty early stage I think. And as there is no one at the clinic on sunday, some pre-blast stage ones might also be frozen tommorow i would guess. Do any of you know the implications of this especially regarding thawing

Love to everyone - sorry I have been so self-absorbed this week....

Hun xxx


----------



## karen1

Hi to everyone, so sorry I haven't posted on here for a while.

Good luck Bev, keeping everything x for you. 

Hun, I'm thinking of you.  Its horrible waiting to see how the embies develop, its such a worry, I'm keeping everything x 

Hi Succotash, congratulations on the heartbeat, isn't it a fantastic feeling when you see it.    Just seen your EDD, mine's the day after.

Well life has been like a rollercoater recently. Had some bleeding on a few occasions and was convinced I was having m/c.  Haven't had a bleed for a week now, so keeping my fingers x.

Hello to everyone else.

Karen xx


----------



## spangle

Hello,
Thanks for all your support I am very touched. Did another test still negative. Phoned clinic, they said you never know, spoke to embryologist, said while no period they have had surprises before, I explained I used clearblue which measures a very low amount of hormone. Have to wait for af to know for def and my appointment on Tuesday. We both think they are clutching at straws, have you ever heard of people being pregnant like this , me neither! not when it was blast transfer!
Hun, hang in there my first blast go last cycle I had 13 embryos move on, eventually ended up with 5 blast, 2 transfer and 3 freeze. It is very strange the waiting game, it's a kind of no mans land time.
Karen hope you have no more bleeding i can remember how scary a time it is.
Good luck Bev.
Clare good luck for your scan, sorry do not know your history will read back.
Take care, sometimes it feels like that other family member is never going to get  here, I hope after all this when it does happen its twins!
love
anita


----------



## Ali

Hi all

Sorry i haven't posted recently, but with up and down to clinc i have lost track of all time.  I had EC on Wednesday and got 8 eggs, 7 of which have fertilised.  Had transfer today, 2 at grade 4 and remaining 5 at grade 3 are for the freezer.

Hun good luck for tomorrow.

Bye for now
Love Ali x


----------



## CJ

GOOD LUCK HUN ! I really hope ET goes well tomorrow  don't forget to let us know, heres some  for your little embies 

Hi Bev hope your little frostie made it through and is not safely aboard 

Hi Karen really sorry to heard about the bleeding, it happened to me what I was 5 1/2 wks and then again at 7wks It was a nightmare, I too thought I was having m/c but thankfully my boys were/are fine, fingers crossed you get no more scares and things settle down for you, have you had a scan yet? It's common to bleed with twin pg's I believe 

Hi Ali , well done on getting those embies on aboard  

Had a word with my nurse the other day about why I'm sniffing this time and injected last time (for downregging) and I may have shot myself in the foot and she now thinks I should have injections if I had them last time , mustn't complain as long as it does it's job and I guess the up side is I only have to remember to jab once a day instead of sniffing 4 times a day. My memory is rubbish anyway 

Clare,  on your  what a fab , I notice you had ICSI I just wondered, if it's not too rude to ask, what the MF was, I'm just wondering as my Hubby has MF which is because he had less than 10% sluggish  and I'm always looking for hopeful stories of people getting pg against the odds.

 to everyone else 

Love CJ xx


----------



## Clare_S

Hi CJ

from memory the stats were

count        13 - 20 million
Motility      55%
Morphology  2 - 3 %  (with one fluke test at 7%)

The letter to the GP stated that assuming my fertility was 100% then our chances of natural conception are 20% every 2 years.

As for me I have multicycstic ovaries and I ovulate erratically. Since Alex was born I believe I have had 2 ovulatory cycles and 4 periods.

So do I feel like I have won the lotter ?  I definately do.  It just seems far too good to be true so i have some major league paranoia going on

Clare


----------



## suzy

Just wanted to wish Hun luck for tomorrow.

Hun, I totally empathize with you and your blasts. I think it would almost be better if you knew how may embies you had and then didn't hear anything else until transfer day.

With my IVF no. 1, my clinic waited one day from day 5 to 6 to see if a preblast had gone to blast stage before freezing it. They tell me the rate of successful thawing is 2/3, so they like to have enough frozen blasts before doing a FET. Apparently the success rate of thawing 2 or 3 day embies is higher.

The other thought I had was about the experience of "losing embies" as you wait the full 5 days. I had felt pretty glum about that, wondering whether some of those that had grown, might have had a chance inside me. But then I had the thought that if the pregnancy rates are higher with blast transfer then more embies are "saved" than wasted - felt much better then.


I to everyone else , sorry I'm not really up to date with happenings because of the move, but will be soon,

Love,

Suzy


----------



## Bev xxx

HI everyone

Just a quickie to let you know my little frostie made it,  I had a 4 cell popped back yesterday and am due to test on the 5/12/05 unless af arrives before!!

I am now keeping everything crossed as I didn't expect it to thaw.  I was just planning on doing a full cycle in January!!

Good luck Hun!!

Bev


----------



## Clare_S

Bev

Great news on  the frostie - fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Hun

Hi girls


Congrats Bev - fingers crossed for you hun.

Me - 2 blasts on board     . None for the freezer     Who knows whether our slow ones might have made it.....tommorow...but there will be no one to check and monday will be too late.

Disappointed, and feeling very negative....I am not entirely sure why. DH has tried to be the voice of reason, saying that maybebabies in the freezer are not what we really want...but its just the thought of a negative, and no back up plan that makes me feel down.

Thankyou all for your support 
Love to y'all 
Hun xx


----------



## Clare_S

Hun

Having 2 blasts on board is fantastic.  With my last cycle for Alex we had nothing for the freezer all my 2 day embies were rubbish apart from the two very average ones they put back and *bing* Alex.

I am feeling hopeful for you that no frost babies means baby in the tummy

good luck and hugs

Clare


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls I'm back!!!

Wow only been away for a few days, going to take me all night to read and catch up - so for now just a quickie to  say    Succotash sooooo pleased for you, been thinking about you the whole time we were away. Here's to a happy and healthy 8ish months. 

Hun- been thinking of you too sweetie, thats great that you have 2 blasts on board - fingers crossed for you, I so hope you get your BFP.  I can understand how you must be feeling having none for the freezer but you ARE NOT going to need them!!!    I think you are so brave going through to blasts and will be screaming out to you next year as we hope to get to blasts although I'm very worried as each time we've had tx only got 10 eggs and then only 6embies! Keep resting.

Hello to everyone else - I will do more personals later once I've caught up with what everyone else is up to and unpacked!!!

Love Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## spangle

Hi all,
Scruffyted hope you have had a good break.
Hun, good luck, when I was on the 2ww, although it's hard not to think of anything else I love having  all the hope.
Ah bless, over tea tonight my dd said "mummy when is there going to be a baby in your tummy ? "
I said "one day, "then she said "i would like a friend," bless, we said we would like a baby one day, but we enjoy just having her.
What more can we say? it's because my sister is pregnant with her second due soon -both concieved while we have been trying for baby number 2.
They so make our lives so special.
Still no period ! typical, will Know more on Tuesday, have any of you been late after 2ww? if so how long was it before the old bag appeared ? I have only had 1 go before dd when af arrived late and that is it she normally arrives early during the 2ww. I must admit after treatment she is all over the place.
Clare you fill me with hope that it is still worth trying naturally because miracles do happen.If you don't mind me asking did you just go with the flow or time it ?At the moment i feel like i am never going to see another positive pregnancy test. What made you decide to test ?
Take care all, thinking of you Bev,
love
Spangle


----------



## CJ

Hi guys,

Hi Hun , great news about your 2 blasts jumping on board, sorry you didn't get any frosties, but I'm sure those two little ones you have in there right now will give you that  you so want   I'll be hoping and praying for you 

Hi Clare, thanks for telling me your info, we were told we have no real chance of having a nat pg but I guess some times (thankfully) the dr's do get it wrong. My DH, as I said has motility probs (as well as having high abs) but on the other hand he has 200 mil per mil which is great (I think) , I have a prob with ovulation , as in it only happens 3 or 4 times a yr but I always think there has to be just that one little swimmer in there (ever full of hope) as it does only take one.
Anyway thanks for telling me your story, as I said I love hearing of people getting pg even though the dr's say they haven't a hope. Hope things are going and growing well 

Well done Bev on getting that little frostie on board , you have given me lots of hope for my two and me getting to ET, I know it still may not happen but it's great to hear that it can , even when chances are slim, lots of    for that little fighter to stick 

Hi spangle have you done another test since you last ? , I now that the progesterone pessaries can hold off AF sometimes, were you on those, hope you get some answers on Tuesday.



Hi Scruffted,  suzy and all, hope you are all well,

Love CJ x


----------



## Succotash

Hi

Bev - Great news that your embie survived the thaw - what a little trooper.  Fingers crossed for you on 2ww   .

Hun - What brilliant news.  2 blasts is great and you must have a very high chance of success.  Lots of luck to you   .  Hey, you are not going to need any frosties as this one is going to work.  

Spangle - Your daughter sounds a real cutie.  After failed cycles, I usually got AF after 3 or 4 days of stopping the progesterone.  

Hi to everyone else, better go and feed the munchkin.

Regards and best wishes, Succotash


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Finally caught up with what you have all been up to:

Bev- That's so great that your embie survived the thaw - fingers crossed for you  

Spangle - I'm so so sorry hun that it was a negative for you again, life is so b***y cruel! what did they say today? It must be very hard with your sister pregnant at the moment, I'm waiting for my sister to say she is as she got married this year and said they wouldn't wait long, I'll be pleased for her but gutted for us and will defiantly shed a few tears. Thinking of you-words are rubbish at this time, sending you a big 

CJ- Hi, how are you? when do you start d/r? How exciting.  I know what you mean that Clare has given hope as we are MF too and I suppose now when we do have   I'll be more positive and not think whats the point I wont get pregnant!  Lets hope we get some more natural miracles on here. 

Suzy- Hope you have settled in your new home ok.  Is your Ds the result of blasts then?

Clare- So pleased for you, such great news and gives us all hope. Have you had a scan yet? When is your Edd?   

Karen - sorry to hear you have had some bleeding, hope it has stopped know and you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. 

Ali -Thats great that you have two embies on board - fingers crossed for you, hope the 2ww isn't to bad. when do you test.  

Emma- Are you d/r yet? Hope you are feeling better- woken this morning with a rotten cold, roll on summer!

Sharon - I found it really emotional when my DS turned 3, I so want him to have a sibling he would make a fantastic older brother. When do you go to your family's?

Succotash - Hope you are not feeling too sick. Have you been back to your accup?

Hun - Hope you are okay sweetie and resting as much as poss, I hope the 2ww isn't to bad for you, I have everything crossed for you.   When is your test date?

Tracey72- Hope your okay, haven't seen any post's from you for a while. 

Hello to anyone I've missed.

Love Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## emma73

Hello to all. This is anohter quikie from me as I am feeling very very fed up   and I'm not feeling very positive about this treatment cycle. I had a scan this morning , been stimming for 5 days and only had about 6 eggs. I had nine at this stage last time. One of them was 17 mm - will be no good by time of EC. I was really hoping for a better esponse than last time but its an even poorer one. 

Had a chat with Dr about perhaps having two embies transferred (if  I get two) and she said that basically given my history that nobody would do that  in case the same happens again, they wouldnt want to be liable! Great - I feel like  I have no say in this whatsoever.
They wont even up my dose - even a little bit. I was given an extra pen this morning as they took bloods to see if they need to up my dose - they have said I dont, but I am soooooo tempted to give myself a little extra. I'm on 150 of Gonal-F - what do you think?? Would they know    

Have another scan on Friday. Has anyone who has had more than one IVF cycle had very different cycles - I was told to expect the same again by a nurse at the beginning of the cycle and now have been told that they are all different. I have been told contradicting things right from the start - am getting fed up woth it now!!

Any how - Hun - I'm thinking of you - two blasts sounds fab!! Never mind about none in the frezer - you wont need them!! Spanlge I'm so sorry you got a bfn - it must be impossible for you with your sister ebing preggers. My half sister is preggers with twins - I dont even know her - and I cant even bear to think of it!

hello to everyone else -    sorry for the me me post-  I so hope I can come on here and on Friday say - wehay - lots more follies. Somehow I dont think so though  

Right enough moaning form me 

take care everyone !!

Emma x


----------



## spangle

Hi all,
Emma I have been told that every cycle is different and boy do I know that !  It is so hard and painful, I always think it is a bonus if you get any frosties. I was hoping this was the go but it was not meant to be.

Scruffyted, well appointment was interesting. I was crying, consultant was really gutted. He said he thought that this was the go. He said not to give up, he feels as we have had 2 blast goes we might as well go back to day 3 as we know it can work. Now need to wait for af and then next one we contact them for day 21 down regulating. Thanks for hug. Here's to natural miracles- know what you mean about feeling negative.

Hun/Bev hope your 2ww is not too bad, and you get that positive result for christmas.

So that's my chance for this year but dd is a sweetie and we always get excited about father christmas.

Thanks everyone, I am going to be around for a long time,

love
Spangle


----------



## Hun

Hi All

Hope you are all well. I've not been posting as much as I'm back to work, and I am adopting a pretend its not happening approach to the 2ww! Anyway no symptoms of any description apart from some mild pains so far - so not much to analyse!!!

All of this bit is much less stressful than the 5 days of blastocyst culture. This feels so much more 'natural' like I am in control, and what will be will be. No one else to blame if it doesn't work now- I have done my best!!

Bev & Ali - hope you 2ww is going OK.

Spangle- I admire your tenacity girl! I have already said that if we aren't successful I cannot keep doing it again and again. Plus our finances just won't stretch to it. Well Good Luck for the next cycle is has to be your turn soon!!!

Emma- Sorry to hear you feel like your cycle isn't going well. I felt exactly the same. I was given exactly the same dose of medication as last time, and yet this time by day 5 I had 40+ follies and had completely overresponded - so every cycle is different, and there is no way of knowing how your body will react. Can you find out why? they won't up your dose? It might be to do with your blood levels being high, all though you have less follies. I certainly wouldn't fiddle with the dose.... As for single embryo transfer, I am not suprised this is what your clinic have told you - as this also happenend to my friend - though it was made clear to her at the outset of treatment that the clinic she was with only recommended transfering one.  I agree its not nice when you feel you have no say in the matter. Can you agree to this on the condition that it is a blast transfer and not a 2 day, in order to maximise your chances?

Anyway- hope that thi brings some more follies your way by friday:
    

Hi scruffyted - Good to have you back. Any way hope the time is passing quickly for you and the next treatment is not far away.

Succotash  - Hope you are feeling OK, and aren't sufferin' (!) too badly these first few weeks.

Karen - Hope the bleeding has stopped now and you can begin to enjoy your pg. It must have been a very scary few days.

CJ - hope you are well hun - remind me what your timings are likely to be for your FET again? Are you a christmas wisher? then I can keep up with your progress.

Clare - hope you are well and baby is growing big and strong and not making you feel too ill.

Hi to Suzy, Ali (any news?), Rowingbeau, Helen, Sharon and Tracey - and anyone else I've missed.

Love to you all Hun xx


----------



## Hun

Had to say:

Henry has just taken his first steps!!!!

OMG!!!

Hun xx


----------



## Pilchardcat

Hey Hun

WELL DONE HENRY   One proud Mummy today ! 

Amanda x


----------



## Succotash

all

Emma - Sorry to hear that you're a bit disappointed with your response to stims. I've had 3 fresh cycles, same drug regime each time and quite different results. #1 9 eggs, 3 embies, nothing to freeze, BFP; #2 16 eggs, 9 embies, 6 frozen, all BFN; #3 10 eggs, 8 embies, 1 frozen blast + 3 frozen 3d, BFP. There is some suggestion that too many eggs = more poor quality ones in the batch = lower % embies to eggs. So do try to keep positive and work on getting good quality ones that will deliver you a high % of embies. I would strongly advise against self-prescribing an increased dose. <wagging finger at you>.  

Spangle - Glad that you've got a plan. Having plans for the next what-if was the only thing that kept me going. 

Hun - You sound pretty chilled out for a girl on the 2ww, I am impressed.  When do you test after a blast transfer ...... must be earlier than the usually 14 days? I have a good feeling for you.   Well done to Henry for being up on 2 feet......now the fun really begins!

Scruffyted - I've not been able to get to my acu recently but am going on Saturday so I'll ask if he knows anyone. If he asks what area, what do I say? I know you're at BH so is it Cambridgeshire? IM me if you don't want to say on here.

Best wishes to everyone else, Succotash


----------



## shazzy

Hi girls

Mind if i join you? After thinking i wasn't going to surge this month i finally have so my 4 remaining frosties are to be thawed tomorrow and hopefully will have ET on Friday.

A couple of old cycle buddies on here - CJ and Hun - who'd have thought a couple of years ago that we'd be here trying for no 2 (or no 3 in CJ's case Hee hee)

Haven't had time to catch up on the posts but hope to get to know everyone in due cours.  Good Luck everyone  

Shazzy
xx


----------



## Hun

Hey Shazzy

Its so great to have you here! Yes you are right - who'd have guessed it. I was obsessing about symptoms the other day, and read back through some old threads where we all got our BFPs.... and it felt like a very long time ago somehow. Life has changed so much in the space of a year.

Wishing you lots of luck for your FET - it would be so great if we ended up going through the tri boards together again!

However, I have had rotten AF pains all day, not much of an indicator one way or the other as I had them on my pos cycle too, but enough to give me the jitters. I've been no good for anything all afternoon. I will probably test early    - just want some indication one way or another....No pee stix in the house at the mo though so might go and get some over the next couple of days...

Hun xxx


----------



## CJ

Welldone Henry what a   , thats  great that he's started walking because it will make things easier for you when your new baby arrives  positive thinking 
Only 5 days left until test day for you then , I got bad af pains on day 9 with my two and was convinced it was over, go get those pee stick Hun I want to know  too     . I was a Christmas wisher but now I'm a holly berry, AF should arrive in a week then I can ring nurse and get my timings and drugs sorted, I'm def injecting now as I had a call from nurse, I think the memory for injecting last time is going to be worse than actually doing it...or so I'm hoping 

Hi Shazzy, see you made it over here  , I have my fingerscrossed for your 4 frosties today, i really hope you get 2 good, ones to put back on Friday.

Hi Tracey , thanks for the good wishes, I really hope you have enough money soon to cycle again, I know how hard it is when you have little ones and then Xmas, theres always something , we had to sell my lovely car for this go as we would never have save the cash ever.

Hi Scruffted, how are you? I don't know my dates yet but hoping AF will be here in a week, when DH and I were trying naturally I always thought whats the point because it won't happen but it never stopped me getting hopes up every month   but  there have been so many positive stories of couples getting pg naturally with MF lately that I guess you never know, wish you lots of 
that a little miracle happens for you in the meantime, and you have fun in the process 

Hi Bev, hope your coping on the 2ww 

Hi Succotash hows the pg going? 

Hi Emma, good luck Friday, I do hope there are lots of lovely follies there for you  , I didn't realise that the Dr could deiced if you have 1 or 2 put back, I know you had a very differcult pg but surely it's your decision  (your money and cycle).

Hi to Suzy, Spangle and all 

CJ x


----------



## Bev xxx

Hiya everyone

well this 2ww is driving me mad!!  It seems far longer than the last time.  I'm convinced it hasn't worked and I'm feeling totally like poo!  I have a cold and a cough and really bad af pains.  so yes I am feeling very sorry for myself.  

Hope everyone else is ok, fab news on Henry,  that will it now he'll want to walk everywhere.

Bev
xxx


----------



## shazzy

Hi girls

Just phoned the lab and my 4 frosties have survived  .  

They will be graded tomorrow and the best two go in at 3.15pm.

Have been fine up until now but starting to feel a bit jittery now.

Shazzy


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Welcome Shazzy to this thread, great news that your little embies have defrosted ok   - lots and lots of luck for ET tomorrow.  

Hun - Wow Henry walking! Thats wonderful-I rember when DS walked for first time I cried!    Still keeping everything crossed for you.  

CJ - Your right, even now every month I think this is the month a miracle will happen naturally for us!   then the wicked AF turns up and yet again I cry my eyes out! Will I never learn!! 

Emma - Good luck for tomorrow, hope you get lots more follies filled with eggies. 

Bev - Fingers crossed for you too hunni   the 2ww wait is bad enough let alone when you have a cold and cough as well.  

Tracey - Hope your okay, It's so frustrating waiting to raise the cash to start tx again! I'm so impatient!  

Clare - How did the scan go? Hope its good news.  

Love to everyone else. Bet we don't get the snow they are forcasting down here!!

Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## spangle

Hi all,
Hun great news about son taking first steps, it is such a fab time watching their first roll, listening to their first words, every day is just so magical, even now I look at dd and can't believe she is here.
Good luck with your 2ww.
Bev fingers crossed.
Shazzy great news, hope all goes well tomorrow.
Take care,
love
Spangle
Here's to trying naturally and miracles happening. 
 Consultant told me about a woman he treated who had 8 icsi goes and then it happened naturally- there is hope.


----------



## suzy

HI everyone,

Bit of a me post this one. AF started today, so am going again. Have an appointment on the 16th Dec for a blood test to see if I've ovulated and if so, then downregging, probably stims over the NY and then EC mid January.

Dh and I are a bit upset because we've just found out our dog probably has cancer. She is a 13 year old border collie and for the last few weeks has become progressively paralyzed in her back leg and now has incontinence and is having to wear a nappy at night (if I wasn't crying, I'd be laughing - 2 people in the family in nappies, but Jakes are too small for her, and we have to cut a hole in it for her tail!). Tonight we took her to the vet and she has a big mass on her hip which he's biopsied but thinks its a rapidly progressive cancer invading the nerves.  Dh thinks she's got 6 months left - I think she's got days.

Anyway, we discussed the stress involved with ivf, sick dog and looking for our dream house to buy and decided we had to go ahead despite this.

Will catch up with everyone later,

Suzy


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Suzy

 to you sweetheart.  You must be very upset, we have a cat and he is part of our family. Really sorry to hear this, what have the vet's said? 
When you are down, life seems to keep going down!
I really hope that 2006 is a much better year for you (that's what I keep telling myself)   

I really have no words of comfort for you regarding your dog but just remember that she has had a wonderful life with you and she is loved very much and she knows it.(not much help sorry)

Take care
Love Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## spangle

Hi all,
Suzy -sorry to hear about your poorly dog, it never rains it pours ! They are a member of the family that never argues or tells you when you'r ewrong and is always there for a cuddle.
This will be your first christmas with your son it is fab and every year gets better like you wouldn't believe is possible. I hope it won't be a sad time for you. 
Every year (for the last two) I keep thinking maybe this time next year we will have another baby or two(twins would be fab) My husband tells me not to set myself targets but I can't help it. This is the first christmas in two years that I haven't been testing around christmas time.
Today I took my daughter to a place like a play barn, I usually do most fridays and looked around thinking I bet I am the only one here who has lost count the amount of icsi goes she has had for baby number 2 ! I also thought how great this website is as I do not have a close friend in the same situation as me, most are waiting for baby number 1 which is a painful journey. Everybody here is in similar situations and helps ease the pain of this fertility rollercoaster, I also feel like I do not have to keep saying how lucky I am to have dd because we all know that.
Thanks everyone, having the support means a lot, it is a shame none of you live close by,
love
Spangle


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Spangle

Just wanted to send you a hug  .  I am the same as you " maybe this time next year we will have another baby"  I can't help but think it.   I also don't have anyone around me who has had to have tx ( not that I'd wish it upon anyone) I am the only one amongst all my friends who only has one child ( and I know we are so very lucky to have him as others have none) but it doesn't take the pain of wanted more away.    and watching friends children with their siblings.  DS always asks when he is going to have a baby brother or sister - if only my darling! FF is my lifeline, like you say it's a shame we don't live nearer each other.

Big Hugs 

Scrufyted xxxx


----------



## shazzy

Hi girls

Got my ET yesterday with 2 grade 8 embies.  Now the dreaded 2 ww.  It feels strange this time and not the same pressure as before.  I have resigned myself to just having my precious son and if i get a   then its a bonus but i'm trying to think of it as an added bonus.  A couple of years ago i thought i'd never have a baby so i'm trying to be thankful for that gift.  I hope i continue to feel like this and don't get too down about it next week.  I just feel that i can't afford to be too disappointed if i get a BFN when i've got my wee boy that i never thought i'd have. I hope i can keep this train of thought but i can totally understand the yearning that you are feeling spangle and scruffyted.  Broodiness is all just mother nature and not something we can control.  Good luck girls.

On a slightly happier note my sister gave birth to her 1st baby this morning.  A gorgeous little girl, 7lb 4oz.  Haven't seen the baby yet but i just hope when i do it doesn't change my emotional state of mind from what i've said above to the neurotic psycopath that was me in my last 2ww.

Good luck girls

Shazzy


----------



## omnad

Hi girls,
Shazzy- great news about et and 2 lovely embies. The 2ww is a terrible time, esp with all hormones running loose.  
Spangle- I am sure you're time will come, the pressure to produce another child is so great and to see everyone else get pregnant without even thinking about it is so very hard. 
Scrufyted- you have been through so much this year and I really hope for a special miracle for you.
Suzy- how are you? I am so sorry about your dog, it is so heartbreaking when they get ill. But you need to remember what a wonderful life they had and what great joy they have given you.
Sometimes it is a relief to know that you can free them from suffering. It is so difficult to let them go.
I hope your search for your dream home is succesful and your new cycle   
Hun- how are you coping with the 2ww, not long to go. time goes really fast when it's not you who ahs to wait.  
hoping for good news   and great news about Henry taking his first steps.
Bev- not long for you either, fingers cross,   
Emma- how you coping, any news about ec. 
Succotash- how are you?  
hello to cj, Tracey and appologies if I forgot someone, 

nothing new with me, waiting to start after new year, 

Sharon


----------



## CJ

Hi Shazzy, welldone on the lovely embies, good luck in the    
Can I ask how many out of the 4 you defrosted ,made it to today? Obviously the lovely two you had put back did but I'm just wondering if the others did as well? Trying to find lots of positive stories to help me think more positively about my 2 frosties.
When is test day?
 to your sister and family on their new arrival  

Hi to everyone else, hope your all well, Hun have you been tempted yet  
I have a good feeling about you getting a   

Love CJ x


----------



## shazzy

CJ

All 4 frosties survived but the best 2 were put in.  At my last fet all 5 frosties survived too so hope this is the encouragement you need.  Positive thinking.

Shazzy

x


----------



## Hun

Hi to everyone

Sorry I have not been around much. Not feeling very positive, due to testing early - , but I am sure the clinic will confirm one way or t'other on Tues, so while AF doesn't show I'm hanging in there a bit longer, but not feeling hopeful. 

Suzy - Sorry to hera bout your doggy. Whilst I was growing up we had a border collie x, and he was just the most gorgeous faithful intelligent dog. It is sad to say goodbye when they are so much part of the family.

Shazzy good luck sweetie!!

Hun xx


----------



## CJ

Hi Hun, I'm really sorry to hear about your    but really hoping it's too early, when did you test today or earlier than that? I'm sure it must be too early as it wasn't too long ago you had ET and they were early blastys weren't they . I really do have my fingers crossed for you and I hope that given a few more days your test on Tuesday will change to a positive one      

Hi Shazzy, thanks for that , yes that has made me more positive and I have read somewhere on here just yesterday that someone else only had 2 and they both defrosted 100% (I'm hunting out stories ) So it all helps, you must have great little frosties with such a great defrosting rate ..goodluck 

Love CJ x


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Hun

Awww sweetheart, I so so hope you have tested too early and that you are wrong.  I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of    vibes. You here people getting a neg then it turns pos as they tested too early.  Fingers crossed hunni.  It ain't over to the fat lady sings....

Much love
Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## Clare_S

Just a quick one for Hun

Just way too early to test !

Clare


----------



## Dixie

Hi Everyone!
Hun, hopefully you tested too early, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!
Clare and Succotash Congratulations!
Everyone else all the best for your treatment whatever stage you are in!
No Luck here yet but we will keep doing IUI until we can do a new cycle of ICSI!
Love to all Dixie!


----------



## suzy

Hun, I hope you tested too early too. My fingers are crossed and I've prayed for you.

Boy am I angry. I've just seen a woman in the shopping centre with four beautiful children, the youngest couldn't have been more than three months old. She looked like something the cat dragged in and was being really rough and aggressive with her children, screaming at them to f....ing do this and f....ing do that, carrying the baby under her arm and manhandling the other kids pulling them by the arm in a violent way. Everyone was watching. 

She was so nasty and I swear to god I could've flattened her. I so much wanted to give her an earful, but didn't want to make it worse for her children than it already was. But I've been so mad about it for the past few hours.

In fact I just had to go and buy some choccy and without realizing it, bought a packet of milk chocolate oranges which are orange balls . Well I thought as orange circles are symbols of fertility, then it was OK if I ate all of them!!!!

Got to go, ds just destroying the computer...

SUzy


----------



## Bev xxx

OMG OMG OMG OMG

Just a quickie from me,  I have given in and done a home test!!  It said  PREGNANT!!!!!

I am in shock,  in fact I am speachless OMG!

I know I can't get to excited as it is early days and I am not due back at the clinic until next Monday But hopefully My levels will keep on rising.  I can't beleive it,  I only had 1 frostie!!  

Wow

Bev


----------



## Hun

Bev

 What fantastic news.     Sounds like good implantation to me! Lets hope the levels continue to rise for you and that it is all good news next week!

I tested again this morning and its def a negative. I expect this will be confirmed by the clinic tommorow. Feeling very down, my expectations were too high, especially with doing blasts (never again!!) and feeling like we had maximised our chances. Maybe another cycle next year. In the meantime I want to enjoy what I have got and for DH and DS I feel eternally greatful.

Roll on Christmas 

Hun xxx


----------



## emma73

Hi everyone, 

Hun - I'm so sorry to hear you got a BFN   I do hope that you and your family have a lovley Christmas despite this dissapointing news.

Bev Congrats - Fantastic news. Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

Update on me - my cycle isnt going great as far as  I am concerned. Its taking longer than last tiem and my response to the drugs inst great - I have a big cyst and two follies that are responding and a batch of smaller follies that are ebing a bit stubborn. They wouldnt give me extra drugs as they think I am at risk of overstimulating. Somebody mentioned polysistic appearance of my ovaries which completely freaked me out - then i got cross as this was from my last cylce - but the nurse (who was fab) said that its a term that Drs use and all it means is that I have a good reserve of eggs. 

I sometimes think that they just tell you what you want to hear - but they did say ts not the same as polysistic thingy syndrome. Ive been having scans every couple of days for 11 days - and have to go back on Wed after being there today. Egg collection IF I get that far will be either Friday or Monday.

Not too hopefull though - in fact thats an understatement as I have written it off already - I am wondering how to raise the next 3 grand!

Hello to everyone else. I guess its going to be quiet around here??

Love to all 

Emma


----------



## Dee

Hi Girls,

Hun - Sending masses of love and hugs your way.  I am so sorry to hear your result wasn't the BFP that you deserve and hope that one day your second dream does become reality.  In the meantime, I hope that you have a wonderful christmas with your little man, Henry and hubby too. xxx

Bev - Woah ... you have given in early and tested soon! Hope that your levels continue to soar and you get wonderful confirmation of your BFP next Monday.  Will be thinking of you. xxx

 and love and hugs to everyone else.

Dee
xxx


----------



## spangle

Hi, 

Bev- that's fantastic news and a very early positive wow. Is that only 7 days after transfer ?

Hun-Sending hugs, it's horrible when you have tried blast and it still hasn't worked, believe me I know, am going back to 3 day transfer in new year as consultant said we know it works.

Emma73- I am between treatments but want to stay on here as I'll be back in january anyway. Hang in there with your treatment.

Shazzy good luck.

Scruffyted- Thanks for support. It is unbelievable how our little ones are so precious and want a little brother or sister as much as we want one for them.

Take care everyone , got really excited today as snowed heavily, sadly it has more or less gone now !

Love
Spangle


----------



## omnad

Hi girls,
Hun- I am so sorry for you, and I hope you have a lovely Christmas.   

Bev- congratulation, fab! 

Suzy- some parents can not appreciate how lucky they are, I have a few patients like that. It is heartbreaking to see how they treat their children, they will bring them to the surgery screaming with pain and high fever, because they won't buy calpol themselves, wanting me to prescribe it.   
BUT they will buy their cigarettes of course.  

Emma- sorry your treatment is a nightmare, hopefully things will improve.

Hi to everyone else,
drive home last night was a nightmare, the snow was very heavy and the road icy. But it's lovely this morning and I'm home, so I don't mind today.

Sharon


----------



## Succotash

Hun - Oh goodness, poor you.  So sorry to hear your news.  This whole process is just awful.  Wishing you a lovely time with your DS and DH.   

Bev - That's great news.  You must be totally chuffed.  Keep us up to date on your progress.

In a rush so   Hi to everyone else, Succotash


----------



## Clare_S

Just a quick pop in

Bev - fantastic news many congrats

hun - (((hugs))) nothing more to say but that.

Emma - never say never - it may all come right.

hi to everyone else

Clare


----------



## CJ

Hi girls, 

Welldone Bev, you have given me so much hope,   and I hope you get great levels on your test on Monday.

Hi Hun I'm so sorry, thinking of you , have a happy fun Xmas with family and fingerscrossed for the new year 

Well AF has shown up tonight, a day early infact  I'm surprised that for once my body is helping me out and doing as I hoped very strange thing to say I know ,  but start of AF  means I can called my nurse tomorrow and organize a day to take in my form and get my drugs and get this cycle going...exciting and scary all at once.

Hi everyone  , wow I can't believe were nearly in Dec, where has this yr gone?

Love CJ x


----------



## suzy

HI eveyone,


Hun - big hugs - I'm so sorry it didnt' work out. Rotten blasts - what a disappointment for you.

Bev - well done and congratulations on your bfp.

Emma - sorry your cycle's not working out. Just see it through to the end, and know it only takes one good quality embryo and last time you definately had good quality embies.

CJ - looks like its you and I together this month

Hi everyone else,

Suzy


----------



## CJ

Well I have phone clinic thismorning and I start Down regging on the 18th of Dec and Hopefully if I have any embies to go back ET will be on the 19th Jan..exciting!! 
Just have to go to clinic and pick up drugs and needles..ouch!  not looking forward to that bit of it.

 Hi Suzy glad to see I have another cycle buddy, do you have any dates through yet?? Good luck xx

CJ x


----------



## shazzy

Hi girls

Hun - i'm so sorry.  Keep your chin up.

CJ - Thats good that you are on your way now.

I'm 5 days into my 2ww now and its going as slow as ever.  I even thought about testing last night - DOH!!  

I've no patience at the best of times but i am going to try to hang off till a week on sat for a HPT as my clinic test isn't till the monday, thats assuming AF doesn't show her ugly little face before hand.

Shazzy

xx


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Hun - have sent you an IM - so very sorry it was a bfn    

Bev - Wow!   that's an early BFP, what a lovely early Christmas present!  

CJ - How exciting!! New year, new baby.  , really hope so for you hunni. 

Shazzy - step away from that pee stick!!   keeping everything crossed for you. 

Succotash - Thank you very much for the IM, will be phoning her asap.

Suzy - when do you start d/r? - hope it's a new year new baby for you too.   

Emma - Hope you are feeling a bit more positive and EC goes ahead Friday.  

Dixie -  when do you think you will have another ICSI cycle next year? Hopefully you won't need it and that IUI works for you very soon.   

 to Spangle,Tracey,Sher,Dee and anyone I've forgotten (sorry)
Not much news from me - saving hard for another cycle, very hard with Christmas etc - keep feeling down, as would love to be trying now!! So impatient! DS getting excited for Christmas.  I'm very disorganised this year, not like me! Can't seem to get into gear!  

Love Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## Hun

Hi,

Just wanted to say thanks to you all for your lovely messages and support, it really does mean a lot.

Heres to 2006!

Hun xx


----------



## Dixie

Hi Everyone!
Hun, so sorry it was your time this time but hopefully soon it happen for you!
Bev, Congrats have a fantastic next 9 months!
C.J.,  Hopefully you have some great news soon, good luck !
Suzy, sounds like you are cycling with CJ, all the best  to you both !
Emma, Good luck for Friday, you only need one!
Shazzy, no early testing!! Hoping for a BFP for you!

Scruffyted, we will probably start a new ICSI cycle early next year, like you we are saving up some cash plus we have to wait for 3 months after our failed cycle anyway.  Maybe the IUI will work it would be great if it did! So I try to visualize it working each time, no luck yet but will keep on trying! Please don't feel down hopefully you have the money for another cycle soon. Christmas will be great! Since you are not doing a cycle right now you can have a  or two, I think I will !  

Hi to everyone else!
All the best and tons of baby dust for all of you! 
Much love, Dixie


----------



## Clare_S

Hi Guys

CJ -  how exciting !  Picking up the drugs is always a bit like a bizarre Xmas I think

Suzy - another Xmas cycler, I'll be watching out for you too 

Shazzy - step away from the test !

Dixie - keep visualising and your avatar is VERY cute

Scruffyted - keep some pennies aside to treat yourself just occasionally you deserve it.

As for me still bobbling on.  See my mw for first time on Friday.

Clare


----------



## Bev xxx

Hi everyone

Hun was really sorry to here your result was BFN. Hope you are ok and good luck for next time!

Clare goodluck for Friday!!

Hope everyone else is ok

I had done another test to make sure and it still say PREGNANT.
So I am starting to look forward to Monday when I go back to the clinic for my Official pregnancy test.

Bev


----------



## spangle

Hi,

Wow Bev, congratulations.   

Clare S- You give me real hope that it can happen naturally. I started off at coventry and then transferred to Shrewsbury/MFS and had dd . You must have been gob smacked, I soo want it to happen , feel like I've been through so much to no avail for baby number 2.

Hun-How are you doing? It is so hard and painful and feels so raw after a negative cycle. Some days are better than others I find, do you?

Rowingbeau- How are you? When was your dd born in 2002 mine was june. Can't believe I am still going for number 2 so want to be 
pregnant.

Shazzy- Hang in there, not long to go.

Scruffyted, how are you doing? I am trying to remain positive- ie counting down ,one more af to go before down regulating. It is hard going sometimes.dd is in nativity next week, can't wait,she is an angel ! how right is that !

Have found a top website,dh takes wellman and lycopene(made a difference to count-are going to have another analysis done next treatment (hopefully january/feb time)have high hopes-trying this as well )Haven't been able to get B12 yet and dose of L'Carnitine would be loads of tablets.
http://www.urologychannel.com/maleinfertility/treatment_alternative.shtml
My friends husband took lpycopene and wellman and has moved from icsi to ivf!

Love
Spangle


----------



## suzy

HI everyone,

Bit of a me post - My good friend, who had her baby 6 days after mine has just told me she is pregnant the first month of trying. We went through our pregnancies together and deliveries and the first year of our babies lives and she is one of the few people who know that Jake was concieved through IVF.

Why is it so hard? I feel so so upset at this news, yet part of me knew that it would only be time, and not a lot of time at that, before she fell pregnant. It was really no surprise to me and I'd been trying to prepare myself for the news. 

I feel I should be grateful at having Jake, yet hearing her talk about getting a new car and twin pram, I feel distressd and jealous, and I hate that emotion. YUK YUK YUK. The worst thing is that during my last cycle, I felt so alone I really felt like I needed some support or someone to know what I was going through. Now my support for the next cycle is going to be pregnant!!!

Has anyone any advice?

Suzy


----------



## Hun

Hi Girls

   

Suzy, I can't say anything to make you feel better, but can only comiserate hun. It is so hard seeing other people, and how easy it all is for them. I often say this to my DH who always says "other peoples lives are never as rosy on the inside as they look from the outside". I am not sure that makes it any easier though. My only advice would be try and keep talking to your friend, let her know how down you feel, and that you don't resent what shes got, you just want to have it too.

Anyway - I do know how you feel. And its pants.  

I can comiserate because last weekend (when I got my BFN) was the weekend from hell, and I can only just begin to face what happened and how I felt. After feeling really pos about my 2ww, I tested on Saturday am - negative. That afternoon we went to birthday party for Henrys friend (my NCT group of girlfriends) and at the party the first two of them announced they were pg with no 2. God, that hurt so much, especially at the prospect that over the next 6 months or so the other 6 will probably be making similar announcements. I have been open about them all about my treatment, they are a lovely bunch and very sympathetic, but it doesn't stop you feeling incredibly isolated. Before I had henry the pain of childlessness was intense and raw, and I dealt with that by staying away from people who made the pain worse. This time around, for me it is not so intense, and yet now I move in a circle where fecundity is the thing we all have in common - apart from me (?) I hope that makes sense. I just feel incredibly lost at the moment.  

Hi and love to Spangle, Scruffyted & Succotash especially, and everyone else here who have written things that really have helped me move forward and carry on.

Emma- Sorry I have not been offering much support throughout your cycle. I am so hoping that EC goes well for you and there is news of some lovely embies and a hard earned BFP in 2weeks time. What a wonderful Xmas pressie that would be for you and your family! xxx

CJ - Great news about you starting again soon hun - hope that you are as lucky as Bev with those snowbabies!

Shazzy- hope the 2ww is going well.

We are going for a follow up consultation next week. I have some nagging doubts about the way my cycle went. 14 embryos and only 2 blasts, nothing for the freezer. Nothing allowed (despite being told on day 4 that all embryos looked strong but slow) to go onto day 6 (a sunday) as no one at the clinic. Not sure that we should have been advised to do do blasts given the latter information, and do feel a bit let down. We are considering tx options for next year and are considering doing egg share again before I'm too old! (First cycle I was an egg share donor) Have mixed feeling about this though.

Anyway
Love to all
Hun xxx


----------



## spangle

hi Hun/Suzy,
Suzy it is hard when everyone around you is expecting their second, like you say Hun you avoid the situation when you have no children now you are faced with it on a regular basis. I am afraid most people with children my daughter's age have had their second now, I am one of a minority. I know that feeing of isolation only too well, but then I stop , at my fertility support group there are people who have basically been told time is running out for them. It puts things into perspective for me when I feel down and that life is unfair, I know we all appreciate how lucky we are but it does not make the pain any easier as we know how it feels to hold that baby etc.
Let's face it we are made of tough stuff and will get through this, once we thought we would never have our own baby and could not imagine it, so there is no reason why we should not have another. I worry about the age gap but what can I do ? Nothing, it is out of my hands.
We are all in this together, and will help each other through this every step of the way during this nightmare of a rollercoaster ride !

Love
And hugs, just want to say pop round for a coffee ! instead it is log on for a chat!
love
Spangle


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Spangle, Hun and Suzy

      just typed a long post to you all and have lost it!!! I'm out tonight so will retype it all tomorrow - for now hugs to you and sending you my love.    

Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## Hun

Ever feel like this whole thing is just not meant to be?
I recieved a letter this morning telling me my last smear was abnormal, and to go for a follow up in April, but to use contraception in the meantime.
      

I will make an appointment to see my GP but I am SOOOOO fed up with my body. I hate it. I feel so crap. Any advice

Hun xxx


----------



## spangle

Hi Hun,
Sorry can't offer any advice I know of one person who had this and the next smear was ok, sending loads of hugs, so sorry,

love
Spangle


----------



## suzy

Hun, I'm so sorry to hear that you are going through such a rough time. The NHS never ceases to amaze me. I work as a GP here in Australia and it would be thought of as particularly bad to inform somone of an abnormal smear by a letter and then instruct them to repeat it later. I'm not saying the advice is wrong, just the mode of delivery of the advice is impersonal and enough to provoke a major anxiety disorder in even the calmest person!

I always phone myself to explain and usually follow up with an appointment, so I can address any questions or issues. The fact that your smear only needs to be repeated (rather than you requiring any treatment),  suggests to me that you have one of the earliest forms of abnormality, which often reverts back to normal without any intervention. If it hasn't by April, then you will probably need some treatment - usually under a general anaesthetic, by laser and not affecting your fertility. The fact that they have only suggested to repeat the smear means to me that its many years off turning into anything that'll really affect your health.

THe problem is that all this doesn't help you with your fertility issues. It'll take six months out of babymaking, and after that its still uncertain, and I always think that not knowing is the worst thing to deal with. Why not go and see your GP as you said, so he can explain, and then use the six months to take time out, try something new, hobby or something, go on a holiday and try and completely take the focus off you and babymaking. I know this is very easy to say, and its been one of my big challenges to try and not get overfocused and consumed by ivf, by trying to distract myself with other things. I've tried to make a list of things to do along the lines of

1. Go to library and get books and get really into reading.

2. Have heaps of dinner parties to improve friendships with friends.

3. Work on sex life  and relationship with DH (this is along the lines of infertility ruins everything including relationship with dh and sex life, so why not work on it and try and rediscover what attracted you two in the first place)

4. Completely fix up garden.

5. Investigate new career or do a course and study something.

6. Make ds lots of gourmet meals.

7. Go on big walks with dog and baby, do weights, take up pilates and yoga, to get really fit and slim.

I'm sitting here laughing at myself - god how ambitious am I?   Of course what I really do is sit around obsessing and eating choccy and drinking wine 

I wanted to talk to you about blast transfer. In Sydney its becoming routine as is single embryo transfer particularly for women under 37. The reason is that the success rate is higher per egg collection than 2-3 day transfer. Even taking into consideration the possible success rate of FET. So even if you have a blast transfer and no frosties, here in Sydney you have more chance of success than if you had 2 put in, and then had 3 FETs from the same EC. 

Also my doc told me that with blasts, they can pick your "best embryo" with much greater accuracy, and that is the one out of the batch that always has the best chance, so there is little point in putting in two as its nearly always the best one that makes it. A lot of embryos, that appear to be very healthy 8 day embies, stop growing at the pre-blast or morula stage. Also, leaving them means that your best embryo is transferred fresh and isn't frozen.  With me, they put in a blast and an early blast, they said it was 95% chance that it was the blast that was Jake not the early blast as the blast was the strongest and fastest growing.

The problem is that frozen transfers do work and people do get twins, meaning to me that perhaps several embies in a batch are good enough to make a baby. My friend in Melbourne had a neg fresh transfer and then two bfns on FET from the same batch and then a BFP on a FET when she was told that the embies transferred looked crap and she had little chance of getting pg. So I don't know. I only know that for me, I'd rather have stimulated cycles and not use up time with frozen ones that are less likely to work (cos I"m nearly 40 and not got much time left)

Spange - I like your "tough stuff" idea and have thought of this a lot. I now consider myself as a kind of Rambo woman, fighting the battle of infertility like a gladiator . It is so isolating isn't it? And we are kind of in the middle as we have a baby but still have issues - kind of in a minority I think. I am almost avoiding my friends with babies and how stupid is that? 

As for me, well I'm not sure whether I should be doing another cycle so soon. Our dog is really crap and has spent the last two nights wailing and whining and keeping us all awake - its been really distressing. Dh is not ready to put her down yet, and I've just had a long conversation with a very rude weekend vet, who basically accused me of treating her myself with a human morphine like drug (which he had never heard of but was prescribed and dispensed by our usual very lovely kind vet). I've been in tears on and off for a few days now and am already grieving for her. I feel quite down, and very sleep deprived and its not good as I've nearly come off my anti-depressants in preparation for my next cycle. I really don't want to go on them again, but might have to. There's no problem with them in pg, but I'd rather be off them completely.

Anway, thats enough from me - what a mammoth post,

Hi to everyone else - Emma - whats happening? Shazzy how you going,

Love,

Suzy


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Hope you are having a nice weekend.

Hun - I' sorry to hear about your abnormal smear, my sister had this a few years ago she went back for another and it came back fine. I'm not a doctor but they can't be too worried as they have said to have a follow up in April, if they were, surely they would have you back asap. I'd go and have a chat with your GP. sending you hugs  .  What a crap year this has been! Roll on 2006.  When is your follow up at BH? Hope you get some answers, I'm really interested to know what they say to you. Wish BH was open on a Sunday, think it would make a difference to a lot of people!

Suzy - wow! what a long post! Very interesting though.  We were hoping to have blasts next year but after Hun's cycle was going off the idea, now I don't know?? Apart from yourself I haven't seen anyone on FF that has been successful with blasts. It's all so hard and confusing, where do the clinics get their stats from I wonder as they say blasts are more successful?? 
I am so sorry that you are having a rough time with your dog, it must be so hard to hear her in pain. I really don't know any words to comfort you right now ( words are crap!) but I am sending you a huge hug   and so hoping that 2006 is a much better year for you.  It is so hard when a friend announces their second pregnancy, I am the only one in my crowd of friends that only has one child and in my post natal group the only one without a second baby or not pregnant - I feel so different and out of place.  I hope your friend understands how you feel and it's good she knows that you have had tx, no-one apart from close family and best friend know about our tx and they are good but they don't understand the pain and heartache of wanting another.  

Bev - Good luck for tomorrow.  

Spangle - I'm ok thankyou, trying to keep my chin up! Hard though especially as we went to a Wedding yesterday and was asked by everyone " so when you going to have another one then"!!! My standard reply " oh we'd love another one it's just not happening for us" then smile and walk away when inside I am crying and my heart is breaking.  Also next week it is my brother in laws daughters Christening and my husband has a huge family and I know they will all be asking me the same question!!  I want to shout and scream and cry " I bloody want another baby and I am in so much pain as we have been trying for a second one for over a year again!!!   - sorry, needed to get that of my chest.
My DS has his nativity next week also, he is a Sheppard. Bless him, I cannot wait to see him but i know i will cry as he is growing up too quickly. 
Will you be starting another cycle in January? Thanks for the link re vitamins, I've not heard of lycopene before, is it for motility or count or ?? will defiantly go and get some for DH.

Emma - did EC go ahead? Hope so hunni and that you got a good number of eggs.  

Shazzy - how are you?  Whens test day??    to you, really hope you get a BFP.

Love to everyone else

Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## Ali

Hi everyone

Got my result today and it was a negative, AF had arrived on Friday so i already had an idea.

Ali


----------



## Clare_S

Just a quickie

Hun - sorry to hear about your smear test ((hugs)) I know a LOT of people who have had this and their follow up was 100% OK.  I know its hard to wait the 6 months though when  you want it now.

Suzy - sorry to hear about your pooch.  Its horrible when it gets towards the end isn't it.  The weekend vet sounds like a prat.

Ali - sending you much love.

Scruffyted - hugs for you and all the questions - I found that being brutal with those that asked meant they were a lot better the next time and far more circumspect.  I found equires about when tx was a lot easier to cope with.  Nativity for DS - how exciting !

Emma- hoping ec went well

Take care all

Clare


----------



## bitbit3

hello everyone

we have appt on wednesday with clinic re our next tx, i feel more nervous this time than i did last time, does/did anyone else feel like this?

take care

Love

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## shazzy

Hi Girls

Hun - I also know someone who was in the same position as you and the second test was clear. 

Ali - So sorry to hear your rotten news

Suzy - very interesting post.  What exactly are blasts that i keep reading about?

Well test date for me is Fri and the weekend has been crap.  Been having Af type pains on and off and checking my pants every 2 mins.  My DS has a rotten cold and is a wee soul.  He is hardly sleeping being so stuffed up and so i am totally exhausted.  To top it all, DH and i are snapping at each other as has been our usual throughou treatment times. Yesterday was a nightmare with us having a screaming match in the car, him storming off and staying the night at his Dad's.  I could really do without this right now.  I know DH reacts bad to the treatment as ours is male factor infertility and he struggles with it.  Having said that i'm getting a bit tired of the self pity, don't want to sound harsh but its support i need right now not a grown man throwing his toys out the pram!!  I honestly feel like telling him to just stay away i'm so fed up with it.  Just feel totally poo and like running away!

Just trying to have a relaxing day and maybe get DS to have a nap so i can get some zzzzzzzzzz's- hate it when he's ill.  The wee soul can't even blow his own nose so he's totally bunged up.  Hopefully the antibiotics will kick in soon.

Shazzy


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

We finally took our dog to the vet to put her to sleep. It was just about the most difficult thing I've had to do.

In the end it was very peaceful. Just an injection and within seconds, she'd gone to sleep. A minute later she was dead.

My dh is really upset - she was his family for the most part of the last 13 years.

Suzy


----------



## omnad

I am so sorry to hear some of us going through really rough times.
Suzy- I am so sorry about your dog, it is so hard losing an animal. and very difficult to make that decision. I am confident you have made the right choice as difficult as it seems and I am sure she died very peacefully.
sending you & dh lots of hugs  .
I hope you feel better soon, it is so terrible to feel down.
I had a glimpse of these feelings when I went through the termination and I though I will never be able to feel normal again.
I understand your dilemma with postponing treatment until you feel better and the age factor.

Shazzy hun- What a horrible time you are having, I really hope that the result will be worth it. This journey is so difficult on both sides and is testing our relationship. I remember a few shouting matches with dh.
I hope this week is a better one. 

Scuruffyted- hoping for a great year  

Ali- I am so sorry to hear  

Hello to everyone else,
Will try to catch up later,

Sharon


----------



## spangle

Hi,
Sending love and hugs to Suzy.

Ali- sorry about negative test.

Bev, hope you enjoyed the official positive test at the clinic.

Shazzy, sorry you are having a rough time, I always use to find it exhausting going through treatment when dd was younger, it's tiring enough now without having to get up in the night. Sorry dh is not being a help, this 2ww is the most stressful time, the toilet trips increase because of the fear of af arriving it truly is horrible ! I always find the first week drags but there is no af terror and the second week is full of fear and dread. Fingers crossed the old witch doesn't come !  keep away af ! 

love to all,

Spangle


----------



## scruffyted

Suzy - Hugs to you sweetpea - It must be very hard for you all - I'm glad it was peaceful and remember she is no longer in pain.    for you and DH and of course DS.

Shazzy - I'm sorry you are having tough time with DH, me too at the moment, I can't help but take it out on him, I so desperately want another baby.  Really hope Friday brings you your well deserved BFP   and that DS gets better really soon.   

Lisa - good luck for Wednesday- I am very nervous this time as I so know what we have to go through and still maybe not get a BFP  

Clare - thanks for your kind words, b**dy people are so nosy!!

Love Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## emma73

Hi - Suzy so so sorry to hear about your dog - that just is awful timing for you. I had a cat who I lovfed t bits and he got cancer and I had to have him put to sleep and it was just awful - i couldt stay with him as I was too upset but then felt gulity for months that he was alone. I do hope that things get better for you soon hun.

Ali - I'm so sorry about your BFN. Big hugs to you.

Hun - I can totally realte to the feelings you have with an abnormal smear - I had to have one before I would be accepted to the donor insemination prgramme and it showed abnormal cells. In the end I had to have a colcoscopy under local and then allow time for healing - but in the end it diidnt effect when i got my tx as there was no sperm for ages anyway!! I hope that your next smear comes back showing normal, which I'm sure it will.

I'm still a wee bit woozy as had ec today - I havent been on here much as I had cinpletely written it off - but today they said that they were pleased with the amount that I got which is average for my clinic. I have to phone tomorrow to see if any/how many have fertilized .. .

right - thats about as much as I can type - going to go and lie down again. Hello to everyone!!

Emma xx


----------



## Hun

Hi,

I have been trying to have a bit of a break from the site for a bit - thrown myself into christmas preparations etc, enjoying what I have got instead of constantly thinking about No.2.

I do think about you all, and hope that things are going ok wherever you are at.

Suzy - So so sorry to hear about your dog. It really is such a hard thing to let them go, I hope that you and DH will get over it in time. I am sure there will be an empty space in your house for a while. You did the right thing, and she isn't suffering anymore. I also wanted to say thankyou for your long post, which must have taken you ages to write. It really did help, and have a bit of perspective on the whole thing now (I was distraught over the weekend!! ). I am seeing my gp tommorow , and our IF consultant on Thurs. We will probably be taking longer out of treatment than we had planned, but I am coming to terms with that. Thanks once again for your support.

Love to all

Hun xx


----------



## Clare_S

Suzy - just sending you ((hugs)) for the loss of your dog.

Clare


----------

